# Cross breeding a Rex with a New Zealand White



## Rex79 (Oct 13, 2020)

After discovering that here in the UK the Standard Rex breed is not as big as the Rex breed in America I decided to buy a pair of New Zealand Whites.  However my NZW buck isn't reliable and is causing my doe stress with his silly behaviour so I've decided to sell him as a pet.

My question is would I get the growth I want by breeding my NZW doe with my UK Standard Rex buck?


----------



## Niele da Kine (Oct 16, 2020)

More than likely, you'll lose the Rex coat, at least in the first generation and even in succeeding generations (if bred back to pure Rex) the coat may not come back to the same quality of Rex.

I've met up with some angora x NZ crosses and the coat was a disaster, it did nothing but mat into a huge mess.  But, maybe it will be different with a Rex.

You could try putting the two bucks next to each other, sometimes a shy buck will get a bit more on task when there's 'competition' nearby.  Also, it's near wintertime, frequently bunnies don't seem as anxious to be bred this time of year.  At least the ones around here, maybe it's different where you are.


----------

